

How to remove Google Search new left sidebar - jlft
http://webtrickz.com/removehidedisable-sidebar-in-new-google-search-results/
I find the left sidebar annoying. I wish there was a feature do enable/disable the sidebar like in the old interface.
======
twapi
Also go here>> <http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=all> for the classic interface

------
twapi
well, this topic has been discussed too much on HN. Please stop this topic.
GOD!!!!

Well, follow this discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1329784>
Also, the best remedy is here: <http://goo.gl/qzlL>

